# Indian Blanket Pen



## woodman (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone this is my second Indian Blanket on a Elegant Beauty. It is crafted from Brazilian Cherry and Maple. Any Comments welcomed! Tks Mark


----------



## micharms (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking pen. Whereabouts in Canada are you located?

Michael


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 24, 2009)

nice pen, what's it sitting on :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jul 24, 2009)

Super duper!


----------



## woodman (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks all Micheal I am from Ottawa and I see you are from Owen Sound. Mark:good:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome, well done on the Blanky!!!


----------



## markgum (Jul 24, 2009)

great job.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 24, 2009)

Good looking pen, congrats on your sucess!


----------



## rando81 (Jul 24, 2009)

nice looking pen I need to try one of those


----------



## louisbry (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking pen!


----------



## shull (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking pen guy.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great l also prefer E/beauty over the Sierra:biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jul 25, 2009)

I am presently working on a blamket..hope it turns out as well as yours did..looks great


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 25, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## gaeast54 (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful looking pen. Great job.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent workmanship




keithkarl2007 said:


> nice pen, what's it sitting on :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
My guess would be a loofa, or maybe that's his thumb with CA and bits of wood.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful pen!  

What is it sitting on???


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 25, 2009)

see above, :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## VisExp (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful work.  Nice tight and clean joints and great choice of woods.  Well done.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks intricate. How did you do it.


----------



## Bree (Jul 27, 2009)

Fine looking pen.  Excellent craftsmanship.  I like it a lot.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## woodman (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks all and thanks Jeff for the tutorial and tips!!


----------



## woodman (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi John Jeff has a Tutorial on how to make it. Mark


----------

